# La primera mujer piloto de F-35 aboga por la igualdad de género. Estrella el avión en su primera misión.



## El cogorzas (11 Feb 2022)

*La primera mujer piloto de F-35 demuestra que volar es un ecualizador de género*
Jacqlyn Cope
Publicado El 28 De Enero De 2019 18:44:21





No hay duda de que la Fuerza Aérea continúa avanzando en sus capacidades de poderío aéreo. En 2015, la Fuerza Aérea presentó su nuevo avión de combate multifunción, el F-35A Lightning II. Una vez que todos los detalles estén ajustados, esta estructura de avión está programada para reemplazar eventualmente al F-16 y al A-10. Pero junto con sus avances en el avance tecnológico viene la ruptura de los límites sesgados de género.






Arriba, el F-35 que eventualmente reemplazará al F-16 y al A-10. (Imagen de nationalinterest.org)


Ese mismo año, la primera mujer piloto de F-35 fue asignada como subcomandante del 33rd Fighter Wing Operations Group en la Base de la Fuerza Aérea de Eglin. La teniente coronel Christine Mau fue nombrada una de los 88 pilotos calificados para volar el F-35. Graduarse de la Academia de la Fuerza Aérea y tener antecedentes familiares de pilotos es lo que llevó a Mau a convertirse en piloto. Hoy, sigue siendo la única mujer piloto de F-35.





La teniente coronel de la Fuerza Aérea Christine Mau se prepara para su primer vuelo en el F-35A Lightning II.

Antes de que Mau tomara el F-35, fue enviada a Afganistán en 2011 y formó parte del primer equipo de mantenimiento y planificación compuesto exclusivamente por mujeres. Durante este tiempo, realizó la primera salida de combate exclusivamente femenina y ayudó a lanzar con éxito una misión de combate F-15E Strike Eagle contra los insurgentes en el valle de Kunar, Afganistán.





Arriba, Mau fotografiada junto a su F-15 en despliegue en Afganistán.

La experiencia de combate de Mau jugó un papel crucial en poner el F-35 a prueba y mantenimiento. El primer escuadrón de F-35 listos para el combate recibió el visto bueno en 2016. Esencialmente, solo los pilotos más calificados manejan la responsabilidad de garantizar que estos aviones estén a la altura de su funcionalidad y potencial.

El teniente coronel Mau y las mujeres del F-15E Strike Eagles (Dudette 07) que brindaron apoyo aéreo para una misión de combate (foto de la Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU. por la aviadora senior Sheila deVera)

Aunque las mujeres han sido parte de la aviación de combate durante los últimos veinte años, el logro de Mau es parte de la historia en desarrollo. Algunos podrían pensar que el género juega un papel en la capacidad de luchar en la guerra, pero Mau ha demostrado que ese sentimiento es falso.
Una cosa es segura, Mau no permite que su género le impida alcanzar sus objetivos ni inspirar a otros a lograr los suyos. En una entrevista con CNN, Mau afirma:


> El avión no sabe ni se preocupa por tu género como piloto, ni las tropas de tierra que necesitan tu apoyo. Solo tienes que actuar. Eso es lo único que le importa a la gente cuando estás allá arriba: que puedas hacer tu trabajo y que lo hagas excepcionalmente bien.











The first female F-35 pilot proves flying is a gender equalizer


There's no doubt that Air Force continues to advance its air-power capabilities. In 2015, the Air Force introduced its new multi-role fighter jet, the F-35A Lightning II. Once all the particulars are fine-tuned, this airframe is slated to eventuall…




www.wearethemighty.com






*--------- UN TIEMPO DESPUÉS--------*

2022-02-07



*La primera mujer piloto de combate F-35 del mundo estrelló un avión en su primer vuelo*


La primera mujer piloto del mundo estrelló un caza F-35 en su primer intento.
Después de la publicación de un video de la colisión de un caza F-35 estadounidense con la cubierta de un portaaviones, se supo que la primera mujer piloto de F-35 del mundo estaba al mando del caza de quinta generación de la Marina de los EE. UU. Este, según fuentes estadounidenses, fue su primer vuelo desde la cubierta de un portaaviones, que fue suficiente para destruir un caza valorado en más de 100 millones de dólares.
Uno de los miembros de la tripulación del portaaviones estadounidense Carl Vinson presentó a los medios de comunicación la información de que el avión de combate estaba pilotado por una mujer, y señaló que, a pesar de que la mujer había completado un curso completo de entrenamiento y completó con éxito el despegue. y programa de entrenamiento de aterrizaje en la cubierta de un portaaviones, para ella, el vuelo actual fue el primero desde la cubierta de un buque de guerra real.Cabe destacar que en el video se puede escuchar que la tripulación furiosamente le da instrucciones al piloto del F-35, probablemente dándose cuenta de que el choque del caza será virtualmente inevitable, y literalmente en cuestión de momentos la mujer está tratando de alinearse pero sin éxito alguno.
El comando de la Marina de los EE. UU. aún no se ha pronunciado sobre dicha información. 








La primera mujer piloto de combate F-35 del mundo estrelló un avión en su primer vuelo


La primera mujer piloto del mundo, estrelló un caza F-35 en su primer intento




avia-es.com





100 millones de dólares en daños y siete heridos. Cosas de chicas.


----------



## 11kjuan (11 Feb 2022)

No por méritos, sino por cuota. Pues muy bien.

Que sigan remando, que los daños no se pagan solos. Estaría bien que las que reparen el avión sean también mujeres


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (11 Feb 2022)

Con el corte de pelo ya lo dice todo


----------



## rayban00 (11 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No por méritos, sino por cuota. Pues muy bien.
> 
> Que sigan remando, que los daños no se pagan solos. Estaría bien que las que reparen el avión sean también mujeres



venga niñas, a reparar el avión, a ver si tenéis coño


----------



## Sonny (11 Feb 2022)

Eso ha sido culpa de los mecánicos heteropatriarcales opresores, que le sabotearon la tapa del delco.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Feb 2022)

Sonny dijo:


> Eso ha sido culpa de los mecánicos heteropatriarcales opresores, que le sabotearon la tapa del delco.




Los platinos no estaban bien regulados.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Feb 2022)

jijiji solo soy una chica...


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (11 Feb 2022)

MELAFO


----------



## LionelHutz (11 Feb 2022)

Los chinos se tienen que estar partiendo la polla.

PD: omito comentarios sobre la sustitución del A10 por un caza de "superioridad aerea".


----------



## tovarovsky (11 Feb 2022)

La pena es que no se llevó por delante a todos los demás F 35 y F 15 que estaban aparcados en cubierta. Una salida de pista extremadamente limpia y quirúrgica acabado en salmuera. Hay que reconocer que es una gran pofesional!! Cualquier pilota no hace un trabajo tan limpio como ese. Ese coño demoníaco ha matado y dejado tullidos a cientos de individuos que ni siquiera la conocen. ¿Que son 100 minolles de dolore$ para unos tipos que tienen la impresora mágica y cada tarde imprimen 10 veces mas el supuesto valor de ese juguete con alas?


----------



## tristezadeclon (11 Feb 2022)

me imagino a los altos mandos rusos leyendo estas noticias y salibando como hijosdepvta, pensarán q lástima q se haya matado, ya q con un ejército usano plagado de mujeres vía cuotas de género en vez de meritocracia en los pilotos de combate, follarse la us air force sería un juego de niños


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (11 Feb 2022)

Aparcó al toque.


----------



## El cogorzas (11 Feb 2022)

En realidad fueron 100 millones jiji.


----------



## ELVR (11 Feb 2022)

A los periodistas que traducen eventually por eventualmente les daría un puesto eventual.

Aparte de eso no me cuadra que una oficial de la USAF vuele con la US Navy ¿Estaba de intercambio?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *La primera mujer piloto de F-35 demuestra que volar es un ecualizador de género*
> Jacqlyn Cope
> Publicado El 28 De Enero De 2019 18:44:21
> 
> ...



Pensé que se llamaría Karen.


----------



## Jake el perro (11 Feb 2022)

Aparcó de oído ja ja ja


----------



## LionelHutz (11 Feb 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> me imagino a los altos mandos rusos leyendo estas noticias y salibando como hijosdepvta, pensarán q lástima q se haya matado, ya q con un ejército usano plagado de mujeres vía cuotas de género en vez de meritocracia en los pilotos de combate, follarse la us force sería un juego de niños


----------



## wysiwyg (11 Feb 2022)

50 dice....

Los primeros costaban más de 200 millones de dólares. Ahora cuestan 80.









Lockheed's F-35A could face first price rise in years as inflation bites


Lockheed Martin Corp (LMT.N) said future F-35A fighter jets could be more expensive as rising inflation and customer demands halt a 64% drop in price since the jet was first introduced in 2007.




www.reuters.com


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (11 Feb 2022)

Parecido a lo que le pasó a la primera mujer piloto en el 94.


----------



## Jake el perro (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Blackmoon (11 Feb 2022)

Como no le veo en ningún medio oficial me lo tomo con pinzas


----------



## Blackmoon (11 Feb 2022)

Dicho con todas las acepciones


----------



## Madafaca (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Benedicto Camela (11 Feb 2022)

A ver si te crees que es muy fácil acordarse de esos detalles mientras te retocas en el espejo!


----------



## BudSpencer (11 Feb 2022)

El aterrizaje es una locura. Es increíble que esta señora esté pilotando un avión de combate. Deja caer el avión a plomo y a una velocidad sin sentido.


----------



## mikiflush (11 Feb 2022)

Uy... ¿quién ha puesto esa columna ahí en medio? ¿y quien ha movido el portaaviones mientras aterrizaba?


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Feb 2022)

Independientemente de todo lo que se pueda decir respecto a esa bollera, a mi lo que me flipa es que tengan un tinglao tan bien montado algunos como para cobrar 100 PUTOS MILLONAZOS por un puto avion de mierda

Y tu a remar, subnormal


----------



## Chortina Premium (11 Feb 2022)

Ji, ji, ji..... Sólo soy una chica


----------



## bloody_sunday (11 Feb 2022)

Eso fue culpa de la Junta de la Trocola y que no tenía un espejo para mirarse para ponerse el pintalabios, ni cenicero y que le distrajo un gitano pidiendola dinero desde un semaforo.. Marxirulos Jo putas y que pagen el avión los heteros que para eso están..


----------



## River in the street (11 Feb 2022)

Mas de 100 millones de dolares de genero del bueno jajajajajjaja

Y estos son los defensores de occidente, vamos a dar clases de mandarin que falta nos va ha hacer


----------



## BogadeAriete (11 Feb 2022)

Me acuerdo de aquel chistaco tan bueno

" ¿Cual es la última transmision de cabina que se escuchó en el Transbordador Challenger antes de ahostiarse?...Dejad que conduzca ella..." 

Bueno, con independencia del chistaco, parece ser que el F35 es una patata de cojones, como nuestros Eurofighters, mucha tecnología fly by wire, sin sistemas hidráulicos, todo cables, que cuando se funde un chip made in Wuhan, se meten una ostia contra el suelo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Feb 2022)

River in the street dijo:


> Y estos son los defensores de occidente, vamos a dar clases de mandarin que falta nos va *ha* hacer



Millor aprèn el català, que et serà més fàcil.


----------



## César92 (11 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *La primera mujer piloto de F-35 demuestra que volar es un ecualizador de género*
> Jacqlyn Cope
> Publicado El 28 De Enero De 2019 18:44:21
> 
> ...



Bueno... Cómo kamikaze no está mal, a lo mejor es una nueva doctrina de la fuerza aérea para mujeres. Los rusos se van a cagar... De la risa.


----------



## rsaca (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## CaCO3 (11 Feb 2022)

Espero que por lo menos haya tenido la decencia de pasar la fregona por la cubierta después.


----------



## bloody_sunday (11 Feb 2022)

Ahora la pondrán con un F-15 = una fregona del 15..


----------



## el segador (11 Feb 2022)

eso le puede pasar a cualquiera, yo no hay semana que no joda un F-18 al salir o entrar del hangar, son cosas que pasan


----------



## Tengo razón (11 Feb 2022)

El portaviones estaba hecho sin perspectiva de género.


----------



## octopodiforme (11 Feb 2022)

Una noticia incómoda.


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Feb 2022)

¿Un piloto de la Fuerza Aérea en un portaaviones de la Navy?


----------



## Guaguei (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Gonzalor (11 Feb 2022)

Tengo razón dijo:


> El portaviones estaba hecho sin perspectiva de género.



Los nuevos portaviones tendrán que tener 2 km de eslora y medio de manga, para que las mujeres puedan "aparcar" sin problemas


----------



## bloody_sunday (11 Feb 2022)

Es que el avión va muy rápido y me se hace mucho difícil aparcarlo asim... Acho, pijo, copon( es que tenía raíces murcianas). Exto q he lo q es..


----------



## hijodepantera (11 Feb 2022)

Probablemente sea todo falso como los actornautas o los médicos anti vacunas arrepentidos.


----------



## dragon33 (11 Feb 2022)

Volar un avión no es nada que una mujer no pueda hacer, pero, ¿se puede decir lo mismo de las aptitudes para el combate aéreo?.


----------



## Guaguei (11 Feb 2022)

entre que el F-35 es una PM muuuy cara y dificil de manejar y que se lo dejan a una mujer, podria subrir mas aun la inflacion en USA
Y me pregunto, quedara como un incidente desafortunado que puede pasar y le volveran a dejar otro?

el nuevo F-35 ENPOWERED


----------



## tejoncio (11 Feb 2022)

Era su primerito dia


----------



## Guaguei (11 Feb 2022)

de todas formas ella no tiene la culpa


----------



## rafabogado (11 Feb 2022)

Ahora que le den una cometa


----------



## kenny220 (11 Feb 2022)

Me da que es noticia falsa para poder decir veis, New trola tiene razón. 

Si pilotó f-15, es de la fuerza Aérea, que coño hace pilotando aviones de la Marina en un portaaviones?


----------



## bloody_sunday (11 Feb 2022)

Sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa... Pero no fue el caso


----------



## Linsecte2000 (11 Feb 2022)

Jijiji solo soy una mujer


----------



## Guaguei (11 Feb 2022)

se le olvido, no seas asi de duro


----------



## luca (11 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## bloody_sunday (11 Feb 2022)

Esta es de la que ven las pelis porno hasta el final para ver si se casan al final los protagonistas..
Pd- a prety woman


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Feb 2022)

Como volaba la cervatilla, con el culo en llamas.


----------



## Escaramuza (11 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No por méritos, sino por cuota. Pues muy bien.
> 
> Que sigan remando, que los daños no se pagan solos. Estaría bien que las que reparen el avión sean también mujeres



Pues yo tengo una amiga en el ejercito del aire que es técnico de mantenimiento de aviones. Repara bichos de estos. Y hasta hace poco los pilotaba su marido! Que era piloto hasta q le han cortado las alas por edad.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (11 Feb 2022)

Si las charos son un peligro constante en un coche, con un caza de esos ya ni quiero pensarlo. 
Encima si está con la berza, ya para echar a correr.


----------



## ciberobrero (11 Feb 2022)

No importa, lo paga el contribuyente americano y el mundo entero, petrodólar y eso


----------



## 11kjuan (11 Feb 2022)

Escaramuza dijo:


> Pues yo tengo una amiga en el ejercito del aire que es técnico de mantenimiento de aviones. Repara bichos de estos. Y hasta hace poco los pilotaba su marido! Que era piloto hasta q le han cortado las alas por edad.



Eso está muy bien, sería por méritos, yo no he dicho lo contrario.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Feb 2022)

Ser facha se ve que es incompatible con la inteligencia. Os tragáis unos bulos... que se caen por su propio peso.

La piloto que citáis ha volado F-15E Strike Eagle de la Fuerza Aerea Norteamericana (US Air Force), como mucho puede haber hecho la transición al F-35A (variante con base en tierra), pero no a un F-35C de la Armada Norteamericana (US Navy). 

Joder, hay que ser putos lerdos ignorantes para no daros cuenta.


----------



## Guaguei (11 Feb 2022)

y si nos registramos en un foro de esos como enfemenino o del estilo, y reproducimos el hilo este tal cual?


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (11 Feb 2022)

El avión que se estrelló es diferente al que pilota ella.


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Feb 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> y si nos registramos en un foro de esos como enfemenino o del estilo, y reproducimos el hilo este tal cual?



Pues harás el ridículo porque es una piloto de la Fuerza Aérea y el del accidente es de la Navy.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (11 Feb 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> y si nos registramos en un foro de esos como enfemenino o del estilo, y reproducimos el hilo este tal cual?



Buen trolleo pero es un bulo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Feb 2022)

ese cuello es demasiado largo para soportar muchas Gs
nomelafo


----------



## Alvaro_c (11 Feb 2022)

fue un aterrizaje con perspectiva de genero...


----------



## Guaguei (11 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Pues harás el ridículo porque es una piloto de la Fuerza Aérea y el del accidente es de la Navy.



y tu crees que se daran cuenta? la Navy la conozco hace buenas lentejas lastima el accidente


----------



## Gorrión (11 Feb 2022)

¿Pero no eran iguales a los hombres?

Otras como las del puente feminista que colapsó y mató a 7 personas.


----------



## Ederto (11 Feb 2022)

Ha sobrevivido? Supongo que estará esperando que le den otro bicho porque a ese le pasaba algo fijo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Feb 2022)

"Karenrick, la marina escribe cheques que su coño no puede pagar!"
Commanding officer calvo al mando del portaaviones, abroncando a la piloto maripuri, nombre en clave "karenrick"


----------



## Luftwuaje (11 Feb 2022)

Escaramuza dijo:


> Que era piloto hasta q le han cortado las alas por edad.



Pues dile que se tome un red bull, tío!


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Feb 2022)

Se les acabo el f-35 por una buena temporada, a ver el primer trans que tal.......


----------



## B. Golani (11 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *La primera mujer piloto de F-35 demuestra que volar es un ecualizador de género*
> Jacqlyn Cope
> Publicado El 28 De Enero De 2019 18:44:21
> 
> ...



CON LO BIEN QUE ESTARIA EN SU CASITA , CON EL MOCHO Y LAS COCINITAS CUIDANDO A SU FAMILIA


----------



## B. Golani (11 Feb 2022)

TIENE PINTA TORTILLERA


----------



## B. Golani (11 Feb 2022)

ESTARIA CON EL MES


----------



## CANCERVERO (11 Feb 2022)

50 miñones el primer plazo.


----------



## CANCERVERO (11 Feb 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> ESTARIA CON EL MES



Por la pinta, podria estar con el Siglo.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Feb 2022)

Volver a casa, con o sin avión.


----------



## Cuncas (11 Feb 2022)

Confundió el jostick de mando con un consolador y pasó lo que tenía que pasar.


----------



## McNulty (11 Feb 2022)

Yo he ido hoy al dentista y eran todas mujeres. Estaba acojonado por si salía algo mal.


----------



## CANCERVERO (11 Feb 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> El aterrizaje es una locura. Es increíble que esta señora esté pilotando un avión de combate. Deja caer el avión a plomo y a una velocidad sin sentido.



Toma dura, toma segura.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (11 Feb 2022)

Hay que leer la noticia, solo había pilotado F-15 (esos no se usan en portaaviones).

Aterrizar en un portaaviones no es nada fácil. Yo sigo pensando que el F-35, en especial su versión C, todavía no está lo bastante maduro, sin ser la mierda que dicen que es, porque me parece un muy buen avión para su cometido, pero creo que todavia tiene recorrido en sus versiones navalizadas (que son las mas complejas)


----------



## Tengo razón (11 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Los nuevos portaviones tendrán que tener 2 km de eslora y medio de manga, para que las mujeres puedan "aparcar" sin problemas



Es un despropósito todo esto. 100 millones que cuesta el avión y se les olvidó poner el sensor de aparcamiento. Debería de ser obligatorio para todo aparato susceptible de ser manejado por una mujer.


----------



## alas97 (11 Feb 2022)

Y pensar que ahora tienen un millón de ayudas para aterrizar.

cuando niño leía lo difícil que era volar de noche en el mar porque los pilotos no podían distinguir entre el cielo y el mar, y no digamos ya aterrizar. Estamos hablando de los años 50 y el inicio del uso de los aviones a reacción. ahora prácticamente lo hace la computadora de a bordo.


----------



## petro6 (11 Feb 2022)

No se podía saber. Seguro que llevaba puesto el satisfyer.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Feb 2022)

seguramente fue al aparcarlo...


----------



## PedrelGuape (11 Feb 2022)

Y así es como China dominará el mundo. 
Autodestrucción de occidente a pasos agigantados; ni en nuestras peores pesadillas.


----------



## hyugaa (11 Feb 2022)

EL F 35 ES MACHISTA !!!!!

Antes de caer al agua le dio tiempo llamar al 016 ?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (11 Feb 2022)

Hay que decirles que aterricen en los barcos enemigos, seguro que los enemigos se hacen caquita con esta especie de kamikazes, kamikazas, kamikazos.


----------



## Maestro Panda (11 Feb 2022)

Directed by Robert B. Weide


----------



## CommiePig (11 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *La primera mujer piloto de F-35 demuestra que volar es un ecualizador de género*
> Jacqlyn Cope
> Publicado El 28 De Enero De 2019 18:44:21
> 
> ...



ya, pero y franco


..........que


----------



## Anka Motz (11 Feb 2022)

Decorando el salpicadero.....


----------



## Será en Octubre (11 Feb 2022)

Irena Montera os mete a todos en la cárcel


----------



## Será en Octubre (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (11 Feb 2022)

Joder, si ahora practicamente los aviones vuelan y aterrizan solos, menuda zopenca.

Se librara porque el gobierno feminazi de USA le interesa emponderar a las mujeres.


----------



## Pollepolle (11 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> No se podía saber. Seguro que llevaba puesto el satisfyer.



Y esta pasando... Mujeras conduciendo aviones y jodiendolos jajajaja.


----------



## elena francis (11 Feb 2022)

Melafo.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Feb 2022)

Directa a oficinas y pase a la reserva cagando leches, esa no vuelve a pilotar un F-35 "el ladrillo volante".


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (11 Feb 2022)

Por lo menos habrá fregado lo que ha manchado.


----------



## Gothaus (11 Feb 2022)

No se podía saber.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (11 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *La primera mujer piloto de F-35 demuestra que volar es un ecualizador de género*
> Jacqlyn Cope
> Publicado El 28 De Enero De 2019 18:44:21
> 
> ...



Salen de los cruces sin marcar y pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## ENRABATOR (11 Feb 2022)

Esta mujer se retiro hace unos años, desde entonces es instructora de vuelo


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Feb 2022)

lo habría hecho mejor cualquier adolescente acostumbrado a los juegos de ordenador. 

Cuando existían los ciber , recuerdo que iba a uno que tenía dos plantas . En la de arriba estaba llena de chavales jugando y en la de abajo llena de chavalas buscando ligue


----------



## NeoGoldstein (11 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo habría hecho mejor cualquier adolescente acostumbrado a los juegos de ordenador.
> 
> Cuando existían los ciber , recuerdo que iba a uno que tenía dos plantas . En la de arriba estaba llena de chavales jugando y en la de abajo llena de chavalas buscando ligue



Sacto. Y luego vienen las estudiosas de género a decir que lo de los videojuegos es un patriarcado.


----------



## silent lurker (11 Feb 2022)

Y eso que le dijeron que aparcara en línea, si se lo llegan a pedir en batería, a tomar por culo barco.


----------



## Juanchufri (11 Feb 2022)

100 milloncejos no es nada, chiqui.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *La primera mujer piloto de F-35 demuestra que volar es un ecualizador de género*
> Jacqlyn Cope
> Publicado El 28 De Enero De 2019 18:44:21
> 
> ...



Pienso que la “FREGATA” noruega fue más cara. Si es que nunca debimos dejarlas salir de la cocina , con los F35 lo maximo que deberíamos hacer es dejar que lo limpien bajo vigilancia estrecha.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> En realidad fueron 100 millones jiji.



Por la forma de aterrizar yo diría que quiso imitar al de la película Midway y le salió mal  


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (11 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No por méritos, sino por cuota. Pues muy bien.
> 
> Que sigan remando, que los daños no se pagan solos. Estaría bien que las que reparen el avión sean también mujeres



Yo si llevase mi coche al taller y me encontrase una mujer de mecánico le diría "hey, bien por ti! Pero también quiero que mi coche funcione bien, sabes?"


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Feb 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Sacto. Y luego vienen las estudiosas de género a decir que lo de los videojuegos es un patriarcado.









durante cientos de miles de años , la hembra humana pasó su vida con un bebé en la teta , otro en la barriga y otros 3 alrededor mientras molía harina de cereales con dos piedras.
A veces daba unos paseos alrededor del poblado buscando raíces , las semillas de cereales y frutas .
Sin embargo los hombres salían a explorar , a cazar, a robar a otras tribus y luchar con ellos por los escasos recursos .
Además el macho humano es muy competidor, compite constantemente por fecundar a otras hembras y robar la comida allá donde se encuentre.

El hecho de que el fútbol sea tan popular es porque sigue ese mismo esquema ancestral.

Ese comportamiento mecánico y rutinario de las hembras de moler harina y amamantar bebés , se traduce hoy en que son mucho más eficientes en trabajos como cajeras de supermercado , operarias de cadenas de montaje , fábricas de conservas ... o cualquier otra profesión que signifique seguir un esquema previamente trazado por los hombres :

Irene Montero , por ejemplo, simplemente sigue un guion de organismos supranacionales que le dicen lo que tiene que decir . De hecho a veces no sabe ni lo que dice pues contradice la realidad de su vida : atrapar a un hombre por el embarazo, el nepotismo , enriquecerse con la política, considerar células desechables lo que para ella son criaturitas en su vientre , susceptibilidad a las críticas cuando ellos han sido implacables ...

Hay mujeres muy inteligentes , muchísimo más que muchos hombres , es una cuestión de enfocar las habilidades innatas propias de cada sexo.

Un ejemplo muy interesante es " LA MUJER MÁS TACAÑA DE LA HISTORIA "


La familia Robinson era una de las más ricas de la ciudad, involucrada con en el negocio ballenero y el comercio con China.

A la edad de dos años, Hetty fue enviada a vivir con su abuelo materno, Gideon Howland, y su tía, Sylvia Ann.

Hetty leía las cotizaciones bursátiles y los informes comerciales de su abuelo, además de aprender algunos de sus métodos comerciales.

Debido a la influencia de su abuelo y padre, y posiblemente debido a que su madre estaba constantemente enferma, siempre fue muy unida a su padre y para la edad de seis años leía documentos financieros, mientras que por la noches leía las noticias.


*FIN*

Le enseñaron de niña un método para acaparar dinero, pero no le enseñaron como gastarlo y no pudo aprender por sí misma .











Hetty Green - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Millonaria mendiga: la insólita historia de la mujer más tacaña del mundo


Mejor conocida como la “La Bruja de Wall Street" y tiene el secreto de cómo atesorar una gran fortuna durante años, pese a que sus métodos son juzgados por el mundo entero. La historia de la mujer más avara que sorprende al mundo




www.infobae.com


----------



## Scout.308 (11 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *La primera mujer piloto de F-35 demuestra que volar es un ecualizador de género*
> Jacqlyn Cope
> Publicado El 28 De Enero De 2019 18:44:21
> 
> ...



Siento decepcionarte tronco, pero NOTICIA FALSA. Christine Mau es civil, lleva retirada varios años. Te reto a que busques un medio que corrobore esta historia que no sea una web troll rusa ("avia pro").

Bulo total. Espero que rectifiques el OP en honor a la verdad.


----------



## Scout.308 (11 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Una noticia incómoda.



Una noticia falsa. 

Lo incómodo es intentar explicar el motivo de que se difunda este tipo de bulo.


----------



## pepetemete (11 Feb 2022)

En la planta de producción del F35 deben de estar llorando sangre

Tanto esfuerzo para ESTO!!!??


----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## jaimitoabogado (11 Feb 2022)

No estaba preparada y solo por ser mujer o tener enchufe le han dado ese aparato . 

Deberían dejar la lucha de generos a un lado y en cosas de importancia apremiar por encima de todo la habilidad y preparación del aspirante , y estoy seguro que así llegaran muchas mujeres , pero por este camino pasara todo lo contrario.


----------



## NIKK (11 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Una noticia falsa.
> 
> Lo incómodo es intentar explicar el motivo de que se difunda este tipo de bulo.



Que te calles huelebragas.


----------



## petro6 (11 Feb 2022)

La cenutria se pensaba que el avión aterrizaba sólo pulsando un botón. Cuánto daño ha hecho Disney.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Feb 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hay que leer la noticia, solo había pilotado F-15 (esos no se usan en portaaviones).
> 
> Aterrizar en un portaaviones no es nada fácil. Yo sigo pensando que el F-35, en especial su versión C, todavía no está lo bastante maduro, sin ser la mierda que dicen que es, porque me parece un muy buen avión para su cometido, pero creo que todavia tiene recorrido en sus versiones navalizadas (que son las mas complejas)



Es tan bueno que en los Podcast de PORTIERRAMARYAIRE (que supongo que algo entienden del tema) se pitorrean de este accidente y del de los ingleses diciendo que son nuevas versiones de F35 C y B ANFIBIAS!!! 
La verdad es que es una Puta mierda de avión , en vuelo es mucho peor que un Eurofighter o un Rafale, no hablemos ya de cualquier modelo moderno Ruso, es que incluso el Rafale con la actualización R4 que creo que sale el próximo año se fumará los F35 como si fuesen ducados.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## fgp (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## cortoplacista (11 Feb 2022)

¿Por qué creen que a la realidad se le llama realidad? Se impone SIEMPRE.


----------



## Menchi (11 Feb 2022)

Pintando las señales de cubierta del portaviones de color morado se hubiera evitado todo ese daño. Todo el mundo sabe que pintar cosas en color morado arreglan muchas cosas en el mundo, ¿por qué no se hizo esta vez? 

Valiente estropicio, ¿y ahora quien pasa la fregona para limpiar todo el aceite que manchó el suelo con el accidente?


----------



## petro6 (11 Feb 2022)

Me recuerda a este otro caso.....


----------



## Knight who says ni (11 Feb 2022)

No sé si se ha dicho ya pero en la primera noticia Christine Mau es piloto de la US Air Force y en la segunda de la US Navy... raro, raro.


----------



## Dmtry (11 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No por méritos, sino por cuota. Pues muy bien.
> 
> Que sigan remando, que los daños no se pagan solos. Estaría bien que las que reparen el avión sean también mujeres



No creo que después de la hostia y caer al mar quede algo recuperable ahí.


----------



## Supremacía (11 Feb 2022)

Puto feminismo de mierda. No concibo cómo es que hay tantísimos hijos de puta que lo defienden.


----------



## Scout.308 (11 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Que te calles huelebragas.



¿Te he desmontado tu fantasía de una tía estrellando aviones no? A llorarle a tu puta madre. 

NOTICIA FALSA, @El cogorzas, ¿por qué andas difundiendo bulos absurdos de webs troll rusas? Háztelo mirar chavalote.


----------



## Scout.308 (11 Feb 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> ¿Por qué creen que a la realidad se le llama realidad? Se impone SIEMPRE.



Pero si la noticia es más falsa que un duro de madera, melón, qué realidad ni qué niño muerto.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Feb 2022)

como sea un F35-B son 101 millones de dolares
jijijijiji jijiji iiiii jijijiji


----------



## NIKK (11 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> ¿Te he desmontado tu fantasía de una tía estrellando aviones no? A llorarle a tu puta madre.
> 
> NOTICIA FALSA, @El cogorzas, ¿por qué andas difundiendo bulos absurdos de webs troll rusas? Háztelo mirar chavalote.



Pero te ríes subnormal, que eres un subnormal    .


----------



## cortoplacista (11 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Pero si la noticia es más falsa que un duro de madera, melón, qué realidad ni qué niño muerto.



Relájate chavalote, yo no contrasto yo opino. Tú afirmas lo contrario tú demuestras ¿o hay que creerte a ti porque tú lo vales?


----------



## Scout.308 (11 Feb 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Relájate chavalote, yo no contrasto yo opino. Tú afirmas lo contrario tú demuestras ¿o hay que creerte a ti porque tú lo vales?



Tontazo detectado


----------



## asiqué (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## cortoplacista (11 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Tontazo detectado



Sigues sin demostrar nada, aún estás a tiempo. Ánimo.


----------



## Sputnik (11 Feb 2022)

Algo entiendo del tema...como cojones creen que una mujer RANDOM (estas capitanas Marvel de cuota son eso...random) puede soportar condiciones de combate igual que un hombre? Y digo lo mismo del uso y manejo de tecnologia de ultima generacion y moviendose por el espacio tridimensional....no tienen las mismas capacidades DE CALCULO Y POSICIONAMIENTO ESPACIAL naturales para eso, la inmensa mayoria de ellas, JODER!!

Que ALGUNA PUEDA no lo niego..ALGUNAS...pocas, poquisimas. No como para meterlas en berenjenales a mogollon, por LAS PUTAS RIDICULECES IDEOLOGICAS

By the way,,,donde estan las cuotas paritarias en enfermeria por ejemplo? Y digo paritarias no de PARIR, si no por las abrumadora presencia de hembras. Alguien quiere igualar ahi? Por no mencionar otros campos como la educacion.

Pero es que nadie va a meter en cintura a tanto subnormal y ordenar la sociedad, que estamos como bestias descerebradas por rastrojos haciendo cada dia mas el mongolico???


----------



## Disminuido (11 Feb 2022)

Fijo que puso la foto de su gato-perro delante de algun indicador o manometro critico


----------



## Scout.308 (11 Feb 2022)

Os coméis los bulos que da gusto. La noticia es falsa.


----------



## keler (11 Feb 2022)

jijijij, he estrellado un avión pero no va a tener consecuencias porque tengo chocho.


----------



## El Fenomeno (11 Feb 2022)

El F-35 es una patata sobrevalorada hasta extremos inimaginables, siendo peligroso para cualquiera sea hombre, mujer o robot. Va a ser el relevo del F104 como " fabricante de viudas". Al tiempo.


----------



## NCB (11 Feb 2022)

Era su primerito día


----------



## rsaca (11 Feb 2022)

Irene Montero NO aprueba este hilo.


----------



## pandaGTI (11 Feb 2022)

Se ha estrellado pero lo de que es mujer es cosa de esta web que es pro rusa


----------



## Hulagu (11 Feb 2022)

Paga el seguro así que tranquilos y espero que cuando algún cabezón de wisconsin que no sepa ni dónde está México lo estrelle lo pongáis aquí también.


----------



## BogadeAriete (11 Feb 2022)

Tengo razón dijo:


> El portaviones estaba hecho sin perspectiva de género.



Que fabrique portavionas entonces, hágase!


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Feb 2022)

¿Nadie ha pensado que esos 100 millones se pueden multiplicar por 10? El avioncito de ultima tecnologia pego el "chorreo" y despues se hundio, ahi tiene que haber un submarino de guardia.............hasta que lo recojan.


----------



## Ratona001 (11 Feb 2022)

Que asco en España con el género a todas horas. Me alegro de no vivir ahi tú


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Feb 2022)

Que busquedas, si te han dado los datos de la jeta de esa, eres retrasadito? Imagino que si....... por tu historial de la gripita.


----------



## Evolucionista (11 Feb 2022)

Ya el avión es inclusivo. Dediquémoslo a Irena Montera y celebrémoslo.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (11 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Es tan bueno que en los Podcast de PORTIERRAMARYAIRE (que supongo que algo entienden del tema) se pitorrean de este accidente y del de los ingleses diciendo que son nuevas versiones de F35 C y B ANFIBIAS!!!
> La verdad es que es una Puta mierda de avión , en vuelo es mucho peor que un Eurofighter o un Rafale, no hablemos ya de cualquier modelo moderno Ruso, es que incluso el Rafale con la actualización R4 que creo que sale el próximo año se fumará los F35 como si fuesen ducados.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Comparas peras con manzanas, ya me dirás que tiene que ver un avión de superioridad aérea con un avión furtivo. El F-22 es el mejor avión de superioridad aérea que hay, y no se le puede comparar con un F-35 porque su cometido es distinto.

El trabajo de un F-35 es ser practicamente invisible al radar, acercarse todo lo posible a las fuerzas enemigas, mapearlas y transmitir esa información al resto de la Task Force ya sea aérea, naval o en tierra. De esa manera puedes golpearle a distancia sin que sepan ni por donde te vienen.

Las capacidades aéreas rusas son limitadas, por detrás de USA


----------



## perrosno (11 Feb 2022)

Y esta que es ¿Piloto o pilota? 

Ah!! Y a los aviones habría que quitarles el morro, son recordatorio de los falos, hay que acabar con la sociedac falocrática.
Y habría que llamarlos avionas, que va a ser esto. Machirulos!!!!!


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Feb 2022)

Por debajo del agua estaran todos los machirulos mirando el avioncico a ver que pueden trincar y oliendo la sangre de la regla que les han dejado.......que son internacionales en esta mojadica.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 Feb 2022)

Las mujeras que hundieron la fragata noruega la superan con creces.


----------



## Sr Julian (11 Feb 2022)

En noruega, las mujeras hundieron una fragata de 800 millones de euros.

La capitana y su segunda no se hablaban.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 Feb 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> En noruega, las mujeras hundieron una fragata de 800 millones de euros.
> 
> La capitana y su segunda no se hablaban.



Y le echaban la culpa a los astilleros españoles. Luego pidieron perdón , y parece que van a encargar otra serie de fragatas en España-


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Feb 2022)

¿Pero vamos a ver es mentira esa filmacion no se estrello ese avion ?


----------



## nelsoncito (11 Feb 2022)

Bueno otros 100 millones de dólares de los remeros americanos fundidos por un xoxo feminazi incompetente.

Es que es vomitivo.


----------



## Sr Julian (11 Feb 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Y le echaban la culpa a los astilleros españoles. Luego pidieron perdón , y parece que van a encargar otra serie de fragatas en España-



Mucha mierda tiraron a Navantia, se ve que los astilleros Franceses llegaron a pagar a el periodico el País noticias donde ponian a parir las fragatas Españolas. Al final las F100 demostraron que pese a tener un lateral destrozado y las mamparas abiertas el barco tardó tres días en hundirse, lo que demuestra lo bien hechas que estan.


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Feb 2022)

Heptagono estoy esperando la respuesta, ven que te voy a enseñar........


----------



## sebososabroso (11 Feb 2022)

Y el barco ese que fue construido en España, donde toda la oficialidad era mujeres, y la capitana y su segunda no se hablaban, que se estrelló contra otro barco y se hundió?

Como un día necesitéis algo en una emergencia y os venga una bombera o una agente de la policía te cagas en las bragas, yo las he visto bloquearse y ponerse a temblar, y de eso no las sacas. Lo intentan con todas las ganas, meterlas por cuotas, pero hay puestos donde no puede estar alguien por que solo tenga papo, es un puto tiro al píe, de que tienen miedo, que entren los mejores.


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Feb 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Y le echaban la culpa a los astilleros españoles. Luego pidieron perdón , y parece que van a encargar otra serie de fragatas en España-



Encima paso lo mismo se oian los gritos que les decian los del puerto, estaban haciendose la tijerita esta en cambio habia perdido la linde.......


----------



## Shy (11 Feb 2022)

Una pista de aterrizaje en movimiento es mucho y muy heteropatriarcal.

Y encima el LSO, machirulo y opresor, tiene la desfachatez de gritarle.

Urge un estudio con perspectiva de género hecho por el departamento de estudios feministas de alguna hunibersidad de la costa oeste.


----------



## Opty (11 Feb 2022)

Circulen caballeros, aquí no hay nada que ver


----------



## Roberto Malone (11 Feb 2022)

A quién se le ocurre darle voces por radio a la pilotE. Eso lo único que hizo fue empeorar las cosas.


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Feb 2022)

Mujer al timón, menudo truñón. 
A la que lo guiño, me la endiño.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Feb 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Se les acabo el f-35 por una buena temporada, a ver el primer trans que tal.......



le dieron el f35 malo, es como las escopetas de feria
si te fijas era un f35c
la c del final es de crash



Sr Julian dijo:


> En noruega, las mujeras hundieron una fragata de 800 millones de euros.
> 
> La capitana y su segunda no se hablaban.



habia un video en youtube que explicaba como paso, fue loleante
les estaban preguntando el practico del puerto y incluso el capitan del otro barco por su posicion una y otra vez y no respondian ni nada
todo recto, porque yo lo valgo
era como a mi cuando me llama jazztel o vodafone, pero con un barco de tropencientos millones


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Feb 2022)

Y eso que no las mandan a ninguna misión arriesgada y solo las tienen de comparsa para que se den unos paseos en el caza y hacer el correspondiente artículo para los medios de comunicación.


----------



## cortatijeras (11 Feb 2022)

Ha hecho cosas chulísimas


----------



## wopa (11 Feb 2022)

Con lo bien que estaría en su casa, haciendo las camas, cocinando...


----------



## vinavil (11 Feb 2022)

pandaGTI dijo:


> Se ha estrellado pero lo de que es mujer es cosa de esta web que es pro rusa









Una selección de fotos con hermosas azafatas


Considere una selección completa de fotos con hermosas azafatas.




avia-es.com


----------



## vinavil (11 Feb 2022)

*The Fighter Pilot Podcast*
Flight deck footage of last month’s F-35C crash aboard the USS Carl Vinson is circulating. I viewed it last night and was surprised at the visceral reaction it evoked. After sleeping on it, here are some initial thoughts:

• Military brass needs to come to terms with the mass proliferation of cameras and social media. Between footage of the F-35B trickling off HMS Queen Elizabeth’s flight deck last year, last week’s video from the Vinson fantail of the F-35C on approach and photo of it floating in the ocean, and now the PLAT footage, the Navy either needs to clamp down (difficult to do) or embrace the inevitable (difficult to control the narrative)

• On that note, you will not find that footage on this show’s social media feeds (although I do feel compelled to offer this reaction to it). Officially sanctioned footage is fair game but by then you will have seen it elsewhere

• The video itself is disturbing. It depicts what appears to be a gross power reduction by the pilot at the ‘in close’ position that proved to be unrecoverable. A ramp strike results with wreckage traveling up the landing area and off the angle
[Author's note: I understand why word choice here may cause some consternation. Another, perhaps better, way to put it would be, "It depicts a gross glideslope deviation at the 'in close'..."]

• The LSOs, God bless ‘em, were johnny-on-the-spot as ever and immediately responded. However, no amount of begging “power,” waveoff” or “burner” calls were going to save this one. The video ends with a calm but chilling call for medical assistance on the LSO platform

• Some social media reports suggest the pilot was female. I don’t care. The pilot appears to have made a gross error on landing approach to the ship which has everything to do with flying skills (or not) and nothing to do with gender, race, religion, sexual orientation, or anything else
[Author's note: credible sources have since identified the pilot as male, which still does not matter--except to some...]

• Naval aviation, as I argue routinely on this show, is both inherently dangerous AND unforgiving of mistakes. The training of the individuals involved, as well as their unrelenting adherence to established procedures (what, together, I call their professionalism), normally results in safe operations. Not so this time, which is especially difficult to understand since it appeared by all accounts to be perfect conditions (e.g. daytime, steady winds and seas)

• The Crash & Salvage personnel who, thanks to the above bullet are normally underutilized, were on the ball this day. In the video, foam is seen being sprayed on the landing area within seconds of the mishap

Interested in your thoughts on the video and this post, which is not something I normally do but felt compelled to in this case.

Jell-O




• El video en sí es perturbador. Representa lo que parece ser una reducción de potencia bruta por parte del piloto en la posición "cerca" que resultó ser irrecuperable. Se produce un golpe de rampa con restos que suben por el área de aterrizaje y se salen del ángulo.
[Nota del autor: entiendo por qué la selección de palabras aquí puede causar cierta consternación. Otra forma, quizás mejor, de decirlo sería: "Representa una gran desviación de la senda de planeo en el 'acercamiento'..."]

• Los LSO, que Dios los bendiga, estuvieron tan atentos como siempre y respondieron de inmediato. Sin embargo, ninguna cantidad de súplicas de "poder", "desconexión" o "quemador" iba a salvar a este. El video termina con una llamada tranquila pero escalofriante de asistencia médica en la plataforma LSO.

• Algunos informes de las redes sociales sugieren que el piloto era una mujer. No me importa. El piloto parece haber cometido un grave error al aterrizar y acercarse a la nave que tiene todo que ver con las habilidades de vuelo (o no) y nada que ver con el género, la raza, la religión, la orientación sexual o cualquier otra cosa.
*[Nota del autor: desde entonces, fuentes fidedignas han identificado al piloto como hombre, lo que sigue sin importar, excepto para algunos...]*

• La aviación naval, como argumento habitualmente en este programa, es intrínsecamente peligrosa Y no perdona los errores. La capacitación de las personas involucradas, así como su cumplimiento implacable de los procedimientos establecidos (lo que, en conjunto, llamo su profesionalismo), normalmente da como resultado operaciones seguras. No es así esta vez, que es especialmente difícil de entender ya que, según todos los informes, parecían ser condiciones perfectas (por ejemplo, durante el día, vientos y mares constantes)

• El personal de Crash & Salvage que, gracias a la viñeta anterior, normalmente está subutilizado, estuvo concentrado este día. En el video, se ve que se rocía espuma en el área de aterrizaje segundos después del percance.

Interesado en sus pensamientos sobre el video y esta publicación, que no es algo que normalmente hago, pero me sentí obligado a hacerlo en este caso.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Feb 2022)

Uy 50 millones...jojojo
50 millones es lo que cuestan las ventanillas.


----------



## Kbkubito (11 Feb 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> me imagino a los altos mandos rusos leyendo estas noticias y salibando como hijosdepvta, pensarán q lástima q se haya matado, ya q con un ejército usano plagado de mujeres vía cuotas de género en vez de meritocracia en los pilotos de combate, follarse la us air force sería un juego de niños



De niñas,un juego de niñas.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Feb 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Comparas peras con manzanas, ya me dirás que tiene que ver un avión de superioridad aérea con un avión furtivo. El F-22 es el mejor avión de superioridad aérea que hay, y no se le puede comparar con un F-35 porque su cometido es distinto.
> 
> El trabajo de un F-35 es ser practicamente invisible al radar, acercarse todo lo posible a las fuerzas enemigas, mapearlas y transmitir esa información al resto de la Task Force ya sea aérea, naval o en tierra. De esa manera puedes golpearle a distancia sin que sepan ni por donde te vienen.
> 
> Las capacidades aéreas rusas son limitadas, por detrás de USA



Furtivo ??? Jajajajajajaja , más furtivo era el f117 y los radares franceses lo cazaban cada vez que querían, deja de creerte todo lo que te cuentan o no recuerdas que hasta los serbios derribaron un f117 con misiles y radares obsoletos??? 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Cocorico (11 Feb 2022)

La noticia, aunque llamativa y graciosa, es un *FAKE COMO UNA CASA*, como se comenta en otras webs.

Ese accidente del F-35 en la cubierta del USS _Carl Vinson_ ocurrió en enero de 2022.

La teniente coronel Christine Mau (la que se ve en la foto, la primera mujer piloto de F-35) se retiró del servicio en 2017 tras 20 años de carrera en el Ejército del Aire. Su último trabajo en el Ejército fue el de piloto instructor de F-35.

En 2019 ya trabajaba para Lockheed Martin, el contratista principal del avión de combate, entrenando a estudiantes pilotos de la Fuerza Aérea y de la Marina en el pilotaje de F-35 en la base aérea de Eglin, en el noroeste de Florida.









New Leaked Video Shows F-35 Crash on the Deck of USS Carl Vinson


An unknown insider has leaked a video of the crash of an F-35C stealth fighter jet aboard the carrie...




www.maritime-executive.com













This mother of two is the first woman to pilot an F-35 fighter jet — she talks sexism and ‘killing bad guys’


Retired Air Force lieutenant colonel Christine Mau, who now works for Lockheed Martin training F-35 pilots, says ‘flying is the ultimate equalizer.’




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Feb 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> *The Fighter Pilot Podcast*
> Flight deck footage of last month’s F-35C crash aboard the USS Carl Vinson is circulating. I viewed it last night and was surprised at the visceral reaction it evoked. After sleeping on it, here are some initial thoughts:
> 
> • Military brass needs to come to terms with the mass proliferation of cameras and social media. Between footage of the F-35B trickling off HMS Queen Elizabeth’s flight deck last year, last week’s video from the Vinson fantail of the F-35C on approach and photo of it floating in the ocean, and now the PLAT footage, the Navy either needs to clamp down (difficult to do) or embrace the inevitable (difficult to control the narrative)
> ...



Siempre viene el tipico meapilas con la "posdata", mira que eres subnormal.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Feb 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Comparas peras con manzanas, ya me dirás que tiene que ver un avión de superioridad aérea con un avión furtivo. El F-22 es el mejor avión de superioridad aérea que hay, y no se le puede comparar con un F-35 porque su cometido es distinto.
> 
> El trabajo de un F-35 es ser practicamente invisible al radar, acercarse todo lo posible a las fuerzas enemigas, mapearlas y transmitir esa información al resto de la Task Force ya sea aérea, naval o en tierra. De esa manera puedes golpearle a distancia sin que sepan ni por donde te vienen.
> 
> Las capacidades aéreas rusas son limitadas, por detrás de USA



Te vuelvo a citar por tontolnabo , y piensa que a principios de los 90 Francia aviso que detectaba al supuestamente INVISIBLE “f117” con una firma de radar de 0,003, repito que A PRINCIPIOS DE LOS 90 los radares franceses pillaban al F117, EEUU dijo que era falso y días después los putos serbios con un radar obsoleto y un misil de juguete derribaron uno y ahora resulta que una Puta Mierda de F35 con una firma radar de 0,005 es furtivo,
Piensa un poquito antes de decir sandeces. 






Lo edito y añado la página donde te habla de la actualización F4 ( creo que por ahí arriba puse R4, lo escuché en un podcast y me equivoqué) y entre otras cosas modernizan radares precisamente para poder follarse f35 sin despeinarse, también podrán trabajar en Red como un f35 , son superiores en todo tipo de ataque sea aéreo, marítimo o terrestre, no dan problemas, son más baratos, no mandan datos al fabricante a escondidas…. PARA QIE COJONES QUIERE NADIE UN F35???









Rafale “F4” standard launched - Press kits


Eric Trappier, Chairman and CEO of Dassault Aviation, received the F4-standard development contract for the Rafale combat aircraft on January 14, 2019. © Dassault Aviation - A. Pecchi




www.dassault-aviation.com






Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## apocalippsis (11 Feb 2022)

A ver cojones que sino se salvo el negro que se llevo por delante a la militar en el congreso de los Yankiess, ¿COMO QUE NO PONEN EL NOMBRE DEL MACHIRULO OPRESOR que se ha llevado este caza ? El caza lo llevaba el pato Lucas.........


----------



## Desencantado (11 Feb 2022)

Hija de Cuota.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (11 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Te vuelvo a citar por tontolnabo , y piensa que a principios de los 90 Francia aviso que detectaba al supuestamente INVISIBLE “f117” con una firma de radar de 0,003, repito que A PRINCIPIOS DE LOS 90 los radares franceses pillaban al F117, EEUU dijo que era falso y días después los putos serbios con un radar obsoleto y un misil de juguete derribaron uno y ahora resulta que una Puta Mierda de F35 con una firma radar de 0,005 es furtivo,
> Piensa un poquito antes de decir sandeces.
> 
> 
> ...



Derribaron un F117 entre otras cosas porque iban tan de sobrados que no tomaron las precauciones adecuadas. No es la primera vez que pasa, pero no le achaques el fallo al avión, sino al mando y piloto.

Puedes tener un avión cojonudo que si vas de sobrado y resulta que el que esta debajo esta bien adiestrado pasa lo que pasa.

Ojo, el F-35 no es la panacea, y tiene que mejorar en muchas cosas, pero como todos los aviones, a ver si me vas a decir que el Su-34 es mejor (y no es mal avión para nada)

Para que quiere un f35 en vez de un f117, por mantenimiento, son muy caros de mantener.

Que la mentalidad americana no tiene nada que ver con la rusa, en todo caso habría que comparar a la URRSS con USA que es quien mas se le acercaba, Rusia es una potencia regional, finito, igual que China. USA es global, no puede depender solo de radares, necesita capacidad de proyección.

Un F35 embarcado te permite tener portaaviones en el Pacífico por ejemplo desplegar los F-35, ver sin que le vean con mucho tiempo de antelación, transmitir los datos y que un misilazo reviente el target sin que lo vean venir. Al final el F-35 es un JTAC aéreo.

Y claro que derribaran aviones, como todo en la vida, no es perfecto, la cuestión es que por cada avión que te derriben, tu derribes 10 suyos


----------



## Lester_33 (11 Feb 2022)

Todo lo que sea más complicado que una aspiradora, es mejor que lo lleven hombres.


----------



## trampantojo (11 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *La primera mujer piloto de F-35 demuestra que volar es un ecualizador de género*
> Jacqlyn Cope
> Publicado El 28 De Enero De 2019 18:44:21
> 
> ...



una charo paco de podemos que estudió algo más que en su entorno y llegó a dónde llegó (ese avión se pilota con los huevos, y te sobran partes)


----------



## vinavil (12 Feb 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Siempre viene el tipico meapilas con la "posdata", mira que eres subnormal.







Te está diciendo un ex piloto retirado y reconocido de la marina americana que era un tío. Y si supieras leer habrías visto uno de los dos comentarios en el panfleto ruso:



AlexFebrero 08 2022 18 en: 30


Me pregunto cómo la piloto jubilada Christine Mau, que ha estado trabajando en Lockhead Martin en los últimos años, puede hacer el primer vuelo ahora (lo hizo en 2015 en el f35) y también estrellarlo como civil. noticias falsas
Подробнее на: La primera mujer piloto de combate F-35 del mundo estrelló un avión en su primer vuelo




Le vas a llamar subnormal a la puta que te cagó.
Al ignore de cabeza que te vas, pringao de los cojones.


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Feb 2022)

trampantojo dijo:


> una charo paco de podemos que estudió algo más que en su entorno y llegó a dónde llegó (ese avión se pilota con los huevos, y te sobran partes)



Pues si, lees a estos subnormales y parece que es un pato mareado, es queeeeeeeeee. A lo mejor es que el barquito se movia y claro no puedes decir que se pare. !!!! Oh WAIT!!!! el portaaviones tendra que ralentizar su marcha hasta la calma chicha y sus tripulantes se empezaran a confesar, que vieneeeeeeeee


----------



## LIRDISM (12 Feb 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Derribaron un F117 entre otras cosas porque iban tan de sobrados que no tomaron las precauciones adecuadas. No es la primera vez que pasa, pero no le achaques el fallo al avión, sino al mando y piloto.
> 
> Puedes tener un avión cojonudo que si vas de sobrado y resulta que el que esta debajo esta bien adiestrado pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> ...



Hubiera un chivatazo de alguien de la OTAN a los serbios para derribar el F-117. Los serbios no activaban los radares porque sabían que arriesgan que un misil anti-radar harm, los destruya y ese día, como los f-117 son los únicos aviones que van en solitario los activaron porque conocían su ruta y además, concentrando la energía en un punto para que fuera efectivo. De todas maneras, los F-117 fueron el mejor avión de bombardeo en la guerra del Golfo con miles de misiones y nunca detectado y los serbios con muchísimo menos material, derriban uno, pues parece que algo hubo.


----------



## vinavil (12 Feb 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Y así es como China dominará el mundo.
> Autodestrucción de occidente a pasos agigantados; ni en nuestras peores pesadillas.










































Horrific crash kills Yu Xu, 1st woman to fly China's J-10 fighter | CNN


One of China's first female fighter pilots and a member of the country's air force aerobatics team was killed in a training accident over the weekend, according to Chinese state-run media.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Felson (12 Feb 2022)

Yo también abogo desde siempre por la igualdad de género, por eso prohibiría a gente como yo que nos pusieran a conducir un avión o a ser olímpicos en halterofilia. Para eso, hay otras y otros más preparadas y preparados.


----------



## vinavil (12 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Me recuerda a este otro caso.....




Fake

*No, it was not an all-female company that built the bridge that ...*


----------



## otropepito (12 Feb 2022)

Dejad de mastubaros. Es muy probable que la noticia sea mentira y que el piloto fuera hombre. Sólo os aviso porque se os ve muy ilusionados y os podéis llevar un desagradable desenlace.


----------



## vinavil (12 Feb 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Los rusos ya se deben estar descojonando de cómo se han dejado intimidar por semejante banda de progres de mierda xD














Russia to resume training of female military pilots after numerous applications


The Russian Air Force will begin training female military pilots for the first time since the fall of the Soviet Union in 1991, Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu said.




www.rt.com









__





Russian might soon have a woman bomber pilot – Alert 5






alert5.com































Yekaterina Budanova - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org
















Hasta calopez tiene mujeras piloto en su ejercito:










Que alguien mande esta mierda de hilo a la papelera por favol.


----------



## Javiser (12 Feb 2022)

Cosas de la junta de la trocola, que no estaba bien ajustada al condensador de fluzo


----------



## PedrelGuape (12 Feb 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 940201
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 940205
> ...



A ver, tonto del culo, que no te enteras de nada; ni tú ni los dos organismos simples mononeuronales que te han dado zank.

Es bastante probable que las chinas piloto se hayan ganado su puesto y no regalado por leyes de cuotas, cupos de géneros o como lo llaman en cada país occidental y que solo responde a intereses políticos. 
Lo mismo con rusas y viniendo de ti de cualquier otro país que hayas puesto en el hilo.

Y este es otro de los motivos, hay que explicar todo como en el parvulario.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (12 Feb 2022)

En las fuerzas aéreas hacemos cosas chulísimas con los cazas


----------



## vanderwilde (12 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Los platinos no estaban bien regulados.



Jajajajajajaja!!!


----------



## Scout.308 (12 Feb 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> A ver, tonto del culo, que no te enteras de nada; ni tú ni los dos organismos simples mononeuronales que te han dado zank.
> 
> Es bastante probable que las chinas piloto se hayan ganado su puesto y no regalado por leyes de cuotas, cupos de géneros o como lo llaman en cada país occidental y que solo responde a intereses políticos.
> Lo mismo con rusas y viniendo de ti de cualquier otro país que hayas puesto en el hilo.
> ...



¿De que la noticia que da tema al hilo sea FALSA tienes algo que decir? ¿No vas a pedirle explicaciones a @El cogorzas de por qué anda posteando bulos?


----------



## vanderwilde (12 Feb 2022)

Cada uno se echa abajo como quiere...

No digo que no sea capaz de coger un avión. Quizás casi todos somos capaces previa preparación, pero, es que no se trata de coger un avioncito y darse paseos.

Ha habido varias mujeres compitiendo en campeonatos de velocidad de motos, y qué han hecho? El ridículo. Son capaces de coger una 1000 y van por la carretera como una centella, pero eso no es meterse en un circuito a competir.


----------



## PedrelGuape (12 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> ¿De que la noticia que da tema al hilo sea FALSA tienes algo que decir? ¿No vas a pedirle explicaciones a @El cogorzas de por qué anda posteando bulos?



Otro mononeuronal mediocre de la vida.

No importa que la noticia sea falsa o no sino el debate que suscita.
Hay mujeres capaces de cualquier cosa, al igual que hombres; el problema es cuando se les reservan puestos para cumplir cuotas y no por méritos.

Ale, colacao, que te arrope tu mami y sigue durmiendo, que el debate de mayores te queda grande.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Feb 2022)

Noticia de 2019.

Novedad.


----------



## pulgarcitoo (12 Feb 2022)

yo pensaba que era para limpiar el avion a que mando se le ocurrio que pilotara?¿?


----------



## Joaquim (12 Feb 2022)

!00 millones de dólares perdidos, paga el contribuyente, que mas da, emitimos mas deuda, subimos mas impuestos, disparamos la inflación, y ya se pagará.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Feb 2022)

pulgarcitoo dijo:


> yo pensaba que era para limpiar el avion a que mando se le ocurrio que pilotara?¿?



Algún gilipollas que vio la Teniente O´Neil y se flipó.







Película de Hollywood de 1997, hace 25 años ya, de esos polvos, estos lodos.


----------



## chemarin (12 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *La primera mujer piloto de F-35 demuestra que volar es un ecualizador de género*
> Jacqlyn Cope
> Publicado El 28 De Enero De 2019 18:44:21
> 
> ...



Siempre habrá algún hombre a quien culpar, o pagafantas que la defenderá.


----------



## pulgarcitoo (12 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Algún gilipollas que vio la Teniente O´Neil y se flipó.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alomejor el f35 es machista. cuando lo arranca una mujer poner a fregar cerda¡¡¡¡


----------



## pulgarcitoo (12 Feb 2022)

tenemos que tener en cuenta que esos aviones tecnologicamente son muy muy avanzados.
lo mismo el propio avion dijo:
- yo paso si me va a pilotar el escombro este me mato,que no veas que peste a coño cuando tiene la regla.


----------



## Talosgüevos (12 Feb 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Derribaron un F117 entre otras cosas porque iban tan de sobrados que no tomaron las precauciones adecuadas. No es la primera vez que pasa, pero no le achaques el fallo al avión, sino al mando y piloto.
> 
> Puedes tener un avión cojonudo que si vas de sobrado y resulta que el que esta debajo esta bien adiestrado pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> ...



Que manía con creer todo lo que cuentan , el f117 no es que fuesen de sobrados , es que teniendo una firma radar más baja que el F35 era detectado por todo el mundo ya en los 90, te repito que Francia en el Golfo Pérsico y en los Balcanes aviso de que sus radares lo detectaban y Los americanos dijeron que era imposible, que los franceses mentían porque no eran capaces de hacer aviones así, días después los Serbios bajaron uno casi a pedradas com misiles de los años 60.
Que eso de el furtivismo es un farol y más hoy en día con aviones que trabajan en Red, a los satélites NO SE LES ESCAPA NI UNO y pasan la posición continuamente . Que quizás para atacar a un país muerto de hambre tenga alguna utilidad pero poco más.
Además lo más importante para ser furtivo es no es el avión en si, es interferir los radares enemigos y eso antes lo hacían otros aviones como los EA-6B Prowler, hoy en día parece ser que lo hacen directamente desde el propio f35 pero es que es algo que el Rafale también hace y de propina los rusos son expertos en esas cosas, no hace mucho INUTILIZARON un destructor AEGIS americano interfiriendo desde cazas.

Y si hay lío en Ucrania te recuerdo que los Rusos tienen más modelos de avión, por ejemplo decían que el SU35 ( parece broma ponerle también 35) detecta al F35 a 400km.

Hoy en día el mejor avión polivalente no es el F35, seguramente sea el Rafale por la parte occidental y vete a saber cual por la Rusa.
Te dejo un vídeo del Rafale .




Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Scout.308 (12 Feb 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> No importa que la noticia sea falsa o no sino el debate que suscita.



 
Joder, mira que he leído gilipolleces y oído subnormalidades a lo largo de mi vida, pero esto se tiene que llevar la palma. 

Que una noticia sea falsa o no, no importa 

¿Tu madre cuántas veces te dejó caer de cabeza siendo crio? Tuvieron que ser unas cuantas...


----------



## Scout.308 (12 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Siempre habrá algún hombre a quien culpar, o pagafantas que la defenderá.



Es que literalmente el piloto que ha estrellado ese avión, es hombre. La noticia del OP es falsa. La piloto a la que culpan en esa web troll rusa (Christine Mau) no pilotaba el avión, de hecho lleva varios años retirada.


----------



## Tackler (12 Feb 2022)

Ninguna mujer va a ser nunca superior a la media de los hombres en pilotaje de aviones. Son cualidades biológicas en el manejo, no hay más. Quizá sale una algún día excepcional pero esto es como en los juegos de ordenador, son de muy inferior nivel. En combate real perdería siempre.


----------



## Karlb (12 Feb 2022)

Con lo que vale aquí el ministerio de igualdad, pueden comprar 5 aviones de esos.


----------



## pepeleches (12 Feb 2022)

Es que provocan justamente lo contrario a lo que sería deseable. Compran la estupidez y se quieren presentar como pioneras de nosequé o representantes de nosequién.

Y es completamente al revés. La igualdad se produjo en el momento en que si sale por la TV una juez, una comisaria, comandante, ministra, científica, a nadie le extraña ni un poco. Ni piloto de avión. Es más, nadie está valorando si es hombre o mujer, o por lo menos hasta hace poco. Sino lo que hace o lo que dice. 

Desde que tenemos la mierda de ola del feminismo, es justo al revés; se remarca que es mujer, se rasgan las vestiduras si no lo es. Hasta que llega un momento que con todo ese puto teatro subvencionado, estamos dando la vuelta. Se empieza a pensar que es por cuotas, se mira con lupa lo que hace. 

Es vergonzoso, hace unos años teníamos un país donde cada uno (por supuesto mujeres incluidas) podían hacer lo que les diera la gana afortunadamente, y ahora tenemos un país en el que cada día en los medios salen numerosas mujeres contando mierdas simplemente por el hecho de ser mujeres. Y de lo difícil, y lo del techo de cristal. 

Cuando es que encima (manda cojones...) hablamos de entornos públicos, donde no hay ningún tipo de selección, solo pruebas que superar. Donde ni siquiera su mierda de ideología encaja. 

Esa ideología tan absurda por la cual un empresario no cogería a una mujer que le haga ganar más dinero que un hombre solo por ser mujer. 

Que nos dejen en paz, ya vale.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (12 Feb 2022)

Mau 5 estrellas


----------



## jaimegvr (12 Feb 2022)

En caso de guerra mundial es evidente de que Rusia llegaría hasta París en 10 semanas y China a Tokio en 6 semanas.


----------



## jaimegvr (12 Feb 2022)

Da igual el tipo de arma, tu pones a Vassili Zaitsev con un mosin garant de 1941 frente a Charo Jenny Kardashian con un M16 2020, y Vassili se la come con patatas en menos de 1 horas.


----------



## Akira. (12 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *La primera mujer piloto de F-35 demuestra que volar es un ecualizador de género*
> Jacqlyn Cope
> Publicado El 28 De Enero De 2019 18:44:21
> 
> ...



El chiste se hace solo.


----------



## PedrelGuape (12 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Joder, mira que he leído gilipolleces y oído subnormalidades a lo largo de mi vida, pero esto se tiene que llevar la palma.
> 
> Que una noticia sea falsa o no, no importa
> 
> ¿Tu madre cuántas veces te dejó caer de cabeza siendo crio? Tuvieron que ser unas cuantas...



Para gilipolleces las tuyas hijo de puta.

Lo único que haces es poner fotos y sacar párrafos sin contexto porque tu aportación al hilo es totalmente ridícula, eres tonto y no das para mas.

Ni siquiera citas mi respuesta a tus tonterías, se ve que asumes que eres tonto; apuesto a que estás acostumbrado.


----------



## Scout.308 (12 Feb 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Para gilipolleces las tuyas hijo de puta.
> 
> Lo único que haces es poner fotos y sacar párrafos sin contexto porque tu aportación al hilo es totalmente ridícula, eres tonto y no das para mas.
> 
> Ni siquiera citas mi respuesta a tus tonterías, se ve que asumes que eres tonto; apuesto a que estás acostumbrado.



¿Qué fotos? Estás hablando de otro usuario. Eres tan tonto que eres incapaz de seguir una simple conversación. Vaya lío te has hecho. Taradito. TONTAZO MÁS QUE TONTAZO. 

Mi aportación al hilo es informar de que la puta noticia es falsa. Informarte de que te están engañando como a un niño tonto.

"Ejjque no importa que una noticia zea berdat o no ñiñi"

Pedazo de subnormal estás hecho chaval.


----------



## PedrelGuape (12 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> ¿Qué fotos? Estás hablando de otro usuario. Eres tan tonto que eres incapaz de seguir una simple conversación. Vaya lío te has hecho. Taradito. TONTAZO MÁS QUE TONTAZO.
> 
> Mi aportación al hilo es informar de que la puta noticia es falsa. Informarte de que te están engañando como a un niño tonto.
> 
> ...



Subnormal tu puta madre.

Las fotos no eran por tí, cierto, pero también me refiero al de las fotos.

De todos modos el único subnormal eres tú puesto que solo tuviste cojones a citar un párrafo sacado de contexto y no toda la explicación.

Ale a llorar en el hilo que no cierta la noticia cuando muchos nos referimos al problema de fondo que tú no comprendes, niñato medio hombre, hijo de mil padres.


----------



## latoso (12 Feb 2022)

No me creo la noticia ni el video, es imposible estrellar un avion que es TODO electronica y va casi solo joder.
Además las mujeressshhhh son mejores en todo y lo hacen todo mucho mejor que los descerebrados e inutiles machirulos. Esto aviones no son nada, lo mejor es cuando cogen fragatas de guerra o barcos de millones de toneladas.


----------



## Scout.308 (12 Feb 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Subnormal tu puta madre.
> 
> Las fotos no eran por tí, cierto, pero también me refiero al de las fotos.
> 
> ...



Has hecho el ridículo. Obvio que la veracidad de una noticia siempre importa. Si quieres abrir debate sobre un tema real, coges una noticia REAL sobre dicho tema (que según dices debería haber noticias reales de sobra), no una puta noticia más falsa que un duro de madera sacada de una web troll rusa. 

Seamos sinceros; lo que te tiene molesto (casi llorando) es que te he jodido tu fantasía misógina macaca taradita. Se siente, SUBNORMAL.


----------



## rsaca (12 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Es que literalmente el piloto que ha estrellado ese avión, es hombre. La noticia del OP es falsa. La piloto a la que culpan en esa web troll rusa (Christine Mau) no pilotaba el avión, de hecho lleva varios años retirada.



Eso es irrelevante para el debate. Anda que las feministas no cuentan mentiras sobre los hombres basadas en sus egoístas intereses o imaginación retorcida y ganas de hacer daño. Ayer noche el programa de Rociito en t5 fue una oda al odio antihombres con mentiras y más mentiras. Hasta salió un familiar en directo a llamarla mentirosa y las brujas querían crucificarlo. Esto, amigo, es la guerra.


----------



## Scout.308 (12 Feb 2022)

latoso dijo:


> No me creo la noticia ni el video, es imposible estrellar un avion que es TODO electronica y va casi solo joder.
> Además las mujeressshhhh son mejores en todo y lo hacen todo mucho mejor que los descerebrados e inutiles machirulos. Esto aviones no son nada, lo mejor es cuando cogen fragatas de guerra o barcos de millones de toneladas.



Haces bien en no creerte la noticia, puesto que es falsa. El avión se ha estrellado de verdad, pero el piloto era hombre. La piloto que menciona la web troll rusa que cita el OP lleva varios años retirada.


----------



## Scout.308 (12 Feb 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Eso es irrelevante para el debate. Anda que las feministas no cuentan mentiras sobre los hombres basadas en sus egoístas intereses o imaginación retorcida y ganas de hacer daño. Ayer noche el programa de Rociito en t5 fue una oda al odio antihombres con mentiras y más mentiras. Hasta salió un familiar en directo a llamarla mentirosa y las brujas querían crucificarlo. Esto, amigo, es la guerra.



Si la veracidad o no de una noticia te parece irrelevante, eres literalmente subnormal, y con toda seguridad un mentiroso empedernido. 

Es como si el fracasado de tu padre estrella el coche pero yo vengo a Burbuja y cuento que lo estrelló la puta de tu madre. Que sí, que las mujeres también estrellan coches, pero para qué mentir?


----------



## klon (12 Feb 2022)

se la ve empoderada


----------



## rsaca (12 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Si la veracidad o no de una noticia te parece irrelevante, eres literalmente subnormal, y con toda seguridad un mentiroso empedernido.
> 
> Es como si el fracasado de tu padre estrella el coche pero yo vengo a Burbuja y cuento que lo estrelló la puta de tu madre. Que sí, que las mujeres también estrellan coches, pero para qué mentir?



Yo no he insultado a su familia, ni a usted. Es usted un falton. Eso ya le define como individuo.

Parece no querer entender que lo que se plantea no es la noticia en si misma, sino el debate sobre la capacidad de las mujeres para realizar muchas cosas, especialmente trabajos peligrosos, simplemente por cuota, lo cual nos va a llevar al desastre.


----------



## Scout.308 (12 Feb 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Yo no he insultado a su familia, ni a usted. Es usted un falton. Eso ya le define como individuo.
> 
> Parece no querer entender que lo que se plantea no es la noticia en si misma, sino el debate sobre la capacidad de las mujeres para realizar muchas cosas, especialmente trabajos peligrosos, simplemente por cuota, lo cual nos va a llevar al desastre.



Pues pones una noticia real donde las políticas de género y cuotas hayan causado una desgracia, *no vas y te la inventas*. No hay indicios de que la mujer piloto que se nombra en la noticia falsa, Christine Mau, no fuese apta para realizar su trabajo, de hecho fue instructora de vuelo de estos aparatos.

Los macaquitos misoginitos taraditos tenéis que dejar de inventar y ceñiros a los hechos.


----------



## FranMen (12 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *La primera mujer piloto de F-35 demuestra que volar es un ecualizador de género*
> Jacqlyn Cope
> Publicado El 28 De Enero De 2019 18:44:21
> 
> ...



Yo no veo ningún problema, cuando lleve 10 “aterrizados” seguro que aprende


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Feb 2022)

No solo la iba a liar Carrero Blanco


----------



## rsaca (12 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Pues pones una noticia real donde las políticas de género y cuotas hayan causado una desgracia, *no vas y te la inventas*. No hay indicios de que la mujer piloto que se nombra en la noticia falsa, Christine Mau, no fuese apta para realizar su trabajo, de hecho fue instructora de vuelo de estos aparatos.
> 
> Los macaquitos misoginitos taraditos tenéis que dejar de inventar y ceñiros a los hechos.



macaquitos misoginitos taraditos tu y tu padre, niñato de mierda. Y con esto cierro el asunto.


----------



## PedrelGuape (12 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Has hecho el ridículo. Obvio que la veracidad de una noticia siempre importa. Si quieres abrir debate sobre un tema real, coges una noticia REAL sobre dicho tema (que según dices debería haber noticias reales de sobra), no una puta noticia más falsa que un duro de madera sacada de una web troll rusa.
> 
> Seamos sinceros; lo que te tiene molesto (casi llorando) es que te he jodido tu *fantasía misógina macaca taradita*. Se siente, SUBNORMAL.



Lee bobo, el único que ha hecho el ridículo eres tú, que sigues con la misma tontería.

A llorar a tu puta madre, subnormal, que tiene toda la culpa de criarte con esa falta de educación. No hay mas que leerte para ver lo asquerosa que es tu puta madre.



PedrelGuape dijo:


> Otro mononeuronal mediocre de la vida.
> 
> No importa que la noticia sea falsa o no sino el debate que suscita.
> Hay mujeres capaces de cualquier cosa, al igual que hombres; el problema es cuando se les reservan puestos para cumplir cuotas y no por méritos.
> ...


----------



## siroco (12 Feb 2022)

los pilotos y las pilotas


----------



## PedrelGuape (12 Feb 2022)

siroco dijo:


> los pilotos y las pilotas



Y les pilotes, xD


----------



## -carrancas (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## Scout.308 (12 Feb 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Lee bobo, el único que ha hecho el ridículo eres tú, que sigues con la misma tontería.
> 
> A llorar a tu puta madre, subnormal, que tiene toda la culpa de criarte con esa falta de educación. No hay mas que leerte para ver lo asquerosa que es tu puta madre.



Cómeme el culo, tontazo. Que eres tan TONTO que A) te has creído la noticia y B) cuando te informo que te han engañado como a un TONTO, me dices que te da igual, "que no importa si una noticia es verdadera o no"  
¿Pero cómo cojones se puede llegar a ser tan TONTO?


----------



## PedrelGuape (12 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Cómeme el culo, tontazo. Que eres tan TONTO que A) te has creído la noticia y B) cuando te informo que te han engañado como a un TONTO, me dices que te da igual, "que no importa si una noticia es verdadera o no"
> ¿Pero cómo cojones se puede llegar a ser tan TONTO?



Que te lo coma tu puta madre, que viendo tu educación seguro que se lo hace a todo el mundo; niñato desgraciado de familia basura.

Al ignore que vas, que te aguanten los desechos de tus padres, que a la vista de tu educación, buenas mierdas deben ser.


----------



## Scout.308 (12 Feb 2022)

Vaya, parece que @PedrelGuape se ha retirado LLORANDO y metiéndome al ignore como último recurso para que pare la humillación. Encima de TONTAZO, LLORÓN.


----------



## Será en Octubre (12 Feb 2022)

¿Que tal amigos? ¿Como va la tarde?


----------



## spala (12 Feb 2022)

he soltado una pequeña carcajada.


----------



## spala (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## DarkNight (12 Feb 2022)

Charo pajeando con PIESES a generales para ascender


----------



## MaGiVer (12 Feb 2022)

¿Se convirtió en Miss Marvel y ahora arruina franquicias a base de "wokismo"?


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Antes de que Mau tomara el F-35, fue enviada a Afganistán en 2011 y *formó parte del primer equipo de mantenimiento y planificación compuesto exclusivamente por mujeres*. Durante este tiempo, realizó la primera salida de combate exclusivamente femenina y ayudó a lanzar con éxito una misión de combate F-15E Strike Eagle contra los insurgentes en el valle de Kunar, Afganistán.



Es lo que tiene el meter a calzador personas menos preparadas... pero sexo manda!
Me pregunto si habrá algún batallón o equipo formado sólo por travelos.
Esto es el llanto y rechinar de dientes.


----------

